# General > General Developer Forum >  [RESOLVED] Has anyone here written to the UPS API and know where the intro guide is?

## MMock

I am just getting started on a new function in our company application which will interface with the UPS API.
I downloaded some of their documentation but there seems to be a prerequisite which I can't locate.

If this is your first time working with the UPS Developer Kit, begin with the _Introduction to the UPS Developer Kit_
guide. This guide serves as the foundation for all API-specific developer guides
Anyone know where I can find that or have other tips on getting started?
Our application is a Windows Forms application. I am figuring I will write a web servce.

Thanks.

----------


## jdc2000

https://www.ups.com/assets/resources...user-guide.pdf

----------


## szlamany

> https://www.ups.com/assets/resources...user-guide.pdf


That appears to be a dead link, at least from northeast USA...

----------


## Zvoni

OK, maybe a stupid question:
UPS = United Parcel Services
or
UPS = uninterruptible power supply
?!?!?

----------


## jdc2000

Try this one.  It worked for me.



```
https://www.ups.com/assets/resources/webcontent/en_US/ups-dev-kit-user-guide.pdf
```

----------


## MMock

Hmm, for some reason vbForums never emailed me to say I had replies.  And since I didn't work on this again until now, I just got back here to see.
Thank you, I will take a look, and LOL @Zvoni, in my case it's the shipping company!

----------


## jdc2000

The forum email notification system is currently non-functional.

----------


## MMock

Hi, again.  So I explained to UPS customer support exactly the information I want to use their API to get.  I have a paper report with a customer order #.  We charge customers a certain shipping fee but the report has the actual fee that UPS charged us.  Our goal is to discover if the charges are out of line, for example, are we charging a customer $10 but UPS is charging us $25.

I sent UPS a snip of the report and told asked them how to get the charge.  This is their reply, which I have read repeatedly trying to figure out what word they might've omitted or what punctuation would make it more clear, because it's not 100 % clear but the fact that they say "unfortunately" I believe means no I can't get it.  I was hoping to get back data from their API where I could look up that Package Ref No 1, which is a customer order number, and get 14.83.  

Their reply: _Thank you for your inquiry. We do understand your request. Unfortunately, regarding reference numbers being used with API services customer can utilizing the Shipping API to include a reference number to the shipment, which is then associated to the UPS Tracking Number that is created for the order not direct shipment charges.  Then can use Tracking API to track the shipment using tracking or reference number._ 

My understanding is that all I can do is track the shipment?  I don't need to do that.  I want to get the cost.  If that is not possible I will just tell the owner of the company no, and she'll be fine with that, but I want to be sure I am not missing anything.

Thanks for your help deciphering!

----------


## Zvoni

Are you using this "UPS Worldship"-Software?
In the company i work for, we also have "fixed" rates with UPS (say. a package <= 50 lbs --> 3,40 USD), which get updated, when a new contract is agreed upon between UPS and us.

Because, IIRC, UPS Worldship uses a local Database (Access if memory serves), you could try to find the charge acc. to UPS there

The Question now is: How do you charge your client shipping fees? From your ERP-System?
Because then it would be a query across 2 connections (local UPS-Access-DB and your ERP) to make a comparison.
You'd just need to figure out the common Key to both informations (Shipping/Tracking-No.?)

Of course, i'do a random sample test comparing charges acc. to UPS Worldship and what's really on the UPS Invoice

----------


## MMock

Wow, thank you! You are going to be a great resource and I appreciate your help :-)
Yes we use UPS Worldship (which I just found out about this week!).  We use Prophet 21 for ERP.  Then we have our own proprietary customer service application which is what I work on.  (Customer Service is perhaps a misnomer as it does everything needed to run the company). As a developer, I do not even have P21 installed, but I have access to the database.  I found out from a co-worker who does use it that when he creates an order there is a line for shipping, and I believe it defaults to $15, and the person selling/entering the order is supposed to update it to 1% of the order total.  So the question is are they doing that and if so, is 1% of the total close to the actual shipping that UPS charges us.  That's what I want to find out, using the API or a local database or whatever is available to me.  I will ask around here about the local database.  Thank you!

----------


## Zvoni

> 5582942[/URL]]Wow, thank you! You are going to be a great resource and I appreciate your help :-)
> Yes we use UPS Worldship (which I just found out about this week!).  We use Prophet 21 for ERP.  Then we have our own proprietary customer service application which is what I work on.  (Customer Service is perhaps a misnomer as it does everything needed to run the company). As a developer, I do not even have P21 installed, but I have access to the database.  I found out from a co-worker who does use it that when he creates an order there is a line for shipping, and I believe it defaults to $15, and the person selling/entering the order is supposed to update it to 1% of the order total.  So the question is are they doing that and if so, is 1% of the total close to the actual shipping that UPS charges us.  That's what I want to find out, using the API or a local database or whatever is available to me.  I will ask around here about the local database.  Thank you!


To give you a starting point: in my company, we have UPS Worldship on one workstation in the shipping department. And the local Access-DB is on that workstation.
But, IIRC, Worldship can also be configured to use a Server-based DBMS like MSSQL. Would make sense, if you have multiple Workstations serving UPS-Shipping

----------


## MMock

They are making me use the API!
_We have the worldship software on a dedicated computer.  They change so often Id rather use the API if they have one._
It's fine.  I will keep asking the UPS API support team my questions, and eventually they will hit on the answer.  So far not so good, but I am staying on it.
Thanks and I'll keep you updated.

----------


## Zvoni

> 5582957[/URL]]They are making me use the API!
> _We have the worldship software on a dedicated computer.  They change so often Id rather use the API if they have one._
> It's fine.  I will keep asking the UPS API support team my questions, and eventually they will hit on the answer.  So far not so good, but I am staying on it.
> Thanks and I'll keep you updated.


what is changing? The rates in Worldship?
as i said, IIRC, if there is an update, Worldship updates everything by itself with each start of Worldship (requires internet connection).
so the rates in Worldship should be accurate.

----------


## MMock

Yes, I agree with you.  I went out to our shipping computer a couple times to have people show me WorldShip and everytime they start it, it seems there is an update.  I have a lot of independence on my job and am not micromanaged but if they say use the API I need to give that a go until I hit a dead end. But I will ask again more about what "changes" make the database not a good option.  Thanks!

----------


## MMock

We might have a "better" alternative way of capturing the data we want.  I will post back when we discuss this to keep you guys updated.  Thanks.

----------


## MMock

Hey, just wanted to update this so you know how it ended up and to thank you again for your help and interest.  We are now getting an import file from UPS.  I guess we are able to go their website and get a monthly file of shipping charges and a reference number which we already input when the box was sent out.  (I apologize for not being able to explain this further.  I am given the file by others and am not involved in its generation).  I am going to be populated a database table which can be tied back to our customers' orders.  Simple!

----------

